# Quail Trapping



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I posted this on the upland site as well but this forum definately gets the most traffic so I thought I'd see if anyone can help out. I am working on a quail trapping project with the DWR. We are looking to trap quail in the urban areas of Weber and Davis County. The quail will then be transplanted to areas that are open to quail hunting. If you know of an area that has quail and access to the land please let me know. I have the trap from the DWR as well as the bait. You can reach me at 801-440-9746 or send me a PM 
Thanks,
situkslammer 

Posts: 7
Joined: Wed Oct 10, 2007 10:29 pm
Private message


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Try to contact Staker and Parsons co. They have an area out behind the corperate office in West Ogden that has a bunch of quail in it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This could be tricky...

Most the quail live in and around peoples houses. The folks I know that have quail in their yards love them and wouldn't want them trapped. I think your only shot at doing this with any kind of luck is finding them in places where people don't live or at businesses that just don't care about them. Good luck, your intentions are good but I don't see this working too well.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

You could try the 21st street pond area. Before they closed it to the public there were so many quail in there it was crazy. Air Products plant in Centerville has a couple coveys running around.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

the industrial park off of the centerville exit, (by Wilde Arrow) has them hanging around, they were displaced off of farmington bay by the Legacy highway coming through.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to have an area that holds quail you can trap before you get the trap and bait? At least that is what they told me to do, and not just sign up for dedicated hunter hours.

Good luck


----------



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

To ease DR_Deaths concern..... I do have the area with the quail and the trapping is going nicely. However I put it out there for anyone else that wanted to help out as well. The trapping project will only go for another couple of weeks and I would like to get as many quail into huntable areas as possible.


----------

